# morning sickness



## HAY26 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi

im 8 weeks 1 day and am not getting any morning sickness. Should i be concerned something is wrong?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

don't worry, it doesn't necessarily mean amythings wrong, lots of women don't have morning sickness or any other symptoms,

enjoy the rest of your pregnancy,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

